# Grain Inclusive or Grain Free Food???



## harborhill (Mar 10, 2019)

I've been studying the best kind of dog food to feed Golden Retrievers and I'm coming up with "grain inclusive"...not grain free. The Morris Foundation in CA has been studying Goldens for years and I am impressed. Also UC Davis Vet school......I have been feeding my almost 2 yr. old female (spayed) Golden Purina Pro Plan Sport. Any ideas or comments out there? I've talked to my vet and it's a toss up between grain free and grain inclusive but it appears that there's much more conversation and awareness of this topic including my vet, and it appears that grain inclusive is the way to go.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I feed and recommend ProPlan. This is a good website with lots of info.

https://taurinedcm.org


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I feed Purina Pro Plan for sensitive skin and stomach. 
There are a lot of members feeding different formulas of PPP.

You may want to read through this thread-

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...low-taurine-grain-free-foods-dcm-goldens.html


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Pro Plan is fine. I would not feed grain free under the current issues related to the low taurine diet related DCM. 

Though you said sport which I believe is the 26/16. That's fine but unless your dog is an athlete (working/agility and training in the field 3-5 hours a day) I'd just say not to feed the 30/20


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> Pro Plan is fine. I would not feed grain free under the current issues related to the low taurine diet related DCM.
> 
> Though you said sport which I believe is the 26/16. That's fine but unless your dog is an athlete (working/agility and training in the field 3-5 hours a day) I'd just say not to feed the 30/20


There are two Pro Plan Sport versions: 30/20 (with two formulas: one chicken, one salmon) and the 26/16, which only has a chicken formula. I feed the 26/16 - it's really more for the casual canine athlete than the hardcore one (working/agility/field/show). 

To the OP, if your dog is doing fine on Pro Plan, then I would just stay on it. It's a great food and I can tell a real difference in my dog compared to when he was on a grain-free food.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

ArkansasGold said:


> There are two Pro Plan Sport versions: 30/20 (with two formulas: one chicken, one salmon) and the 26/16, which only has a chicken formula. I feed the 26/16 - it's really more for the casual canine athlete than the hardcore one (working/agility/field/show).
> 
> To the OP, if your dog is doing fine on Pro Plan, then I would just stay on it. It's a great food and I can tell a real difference in my dog compared to when he was on a grain-free food.


Yeah, lol isn't that what I said :grin2:


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> Yeah, lol isn't that what I said :grin2:


More or less. :wink2:


----------



## Jenno222 (Mar 29, 2019)

Unfortunately we lost our Golden to cancer last month at 10 yrs old. We fed him Wellness Grain Free with Turkey. It came highly recommend by our vet. Any thoughts?


----------

